# baron vizsla?



## mattymeister (Jul 16, 2009)

hy i need advice my 21 month old vizsla hasn't had a season yet, i know this is not normal but has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have not personally had this issue yet as my girl is only 6 mos, but from the people that I have spoken with I understand that it's not uncommon for the first heat to be anywhere from 6-24 months. Has your female been exposed to intact males?

When I had horses my mares would not come into season unless they spent a while with a stallion. Not sure if it's the same with dogs but you might try.


----------



## mattymeister (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for that i will wait untill she is 24 months then start worrying again!!


----------

